# Eerie Tribs Fishing Trip



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

<<<kkssshhh, may I have your attention please?>>>
 

We (Janus and myself) are in the process of organized an OGF/FAOL fishing get together at the end of March. This is not an RSVP type of thing. There won't be any banners, sponsors, check in desk, name tags or pot-lucks. Just getting together to meet some fellow, friendly anglers, shoot the breeze and FISH!! The main purpose here is to fish, so we're stripping it down bare and offering a general invitation to all for a day of fishing. If you want to make a weekend out of it, then that's cool. But we are only really offering a Saturday fishing trip.

Plans right now are for March 29th (we're hoping to get into the tail end of the steel and get a head start on some nice smallie fishing at the same time). We'll be fishing the Rocky River. Exact destination, and specific time: TBA. The purpose of this notice is just to let you great folks know about a semi-organized fishin venture. Now is your chance for a bunch of friends to get together in a very informal setting to fish together. You don't have to PM us or anything, but if you would like to, feel free and we'll be happy answer any questions you have.

Date: 03/29/08
Time: Early AM (Or whenever you want to show up)
Place: Rocky River (specifics TBA)
Food: Bring what you want. If you wanna share then cool, but don't feel obligated

Put it on the calendar and come meet some of the guys you spend your work hours talking to. 

Thanks guys! 

*This will also be announced on FAOL (Fly Anglers Online) website.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

this is cool! i never fished rocky, heard it has quite a few smallies. could try fly rod out there.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope you guys have a great trip. I will say if the lake does not reach 52 degrees at least by then the smallies will not show up in numbers untill that temp. The steelhead will be in thick due to our winter/spring run fishery, and depending on the lake temps / water levels could be around untill may!!! Jus ta lil heads up gents. I used to chace those smallies all over the great lake peirs, and breakwalls just my humble opinion.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input 007. Would be nice to see you up, but that's quite a drive for one day of fishing I guess.

Flyman,

If you haven't already, it would be a good idea to check out some of the past posts here about fly roddin for steel. This will be my virgin run after them and I pretty stoked. There are some good threads here in the recent past that show sweet flies to have and discuss rod types and lines and tippet and all you need to know!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

With 7 Grandkids, I NEVER know exactly what will happen...ie emergency babysitter, etc, but I plan to be there if at all possible. I'll plan on making some of my peanut butter fudge if any others have a sweet tooth & MAYBE some Italian Sloppy Joes...made with hot & sweet Italian sausage, plus spices. Good stuff!!
Mike


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

If you are after smallmouth give it a month or two.
By then the lake run smallmouth are in and the gar will be too.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Soap,

That seems to be what I keep hearing.

The main objective here is steel, so I think we'll be able to get into some. The smallies can wait as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry to disappoint u utard, this is my 5th steel season however it would be nice to hook into some smallies


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

We are all going to meet at the Morley Ford parking lot March 29th. Utard and I will be there at sunrise .. come by there are picnic tables there etc. etc. we will have a little meet and greet and then go fish. PM me if you need directions.
Thanks,
Janus


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Count us in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Just in case anyone was wondering about this weekend--at this point I am still planning on heading up to fish. As expected some aren't able to make it and I suspect the rain might deter more folks as well. Obviously this will be up to your own discretion, but I plan on going still and I know of at least a few others who are. I haven't heard about the above gsteel crew--but they look like they aren't afraid of anything so I'm sure they'll ALL still be there.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm hoping it holds out.
One of gsteel's crew wears a watch so they should be prompt.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

lol... if all is well i think i shall make an appearence...
... Is this Only for the Flyfishin folks only......


Frank


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

No I don't think so. It may very well be dominated by flyrodders but all are welcome.
Janus


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

fishon said:


> lol... if all is well i think i shall make an appearence...
> ... Is this Only for the Flyfishin folks only......
> 
> 
> Frank


Because we haven't figured out a way to section off the river with angry wolverines so that only a select few get to fish that morning (and even if we did, I'm sure someone out there packs a frickin 12 gauge [email protected] to take care of them) it will be open to all.  

Although some may have prejudice one way or the other this get together is open to anyone using legal means of fishing! Like Janus said, it might be a little more populate with the long rods, but there are no requirements beyond those designated in the Proclamation and on the ODNR website.


PS: sorry for the Napoleon Dynamite reference. It just "popped in there"...............crap, now I'm quoting Ghost Busters! I'll just stop now


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

As another update, unfortunately I am no longer able to attend this Saturday. Due to a living situation conflict I will not be in attendance. Janus and others are still planning to fish and I know that all who attend will have a great time! We'll have to set something else up in the near future for the OH fly folks to match some names to faces. Good luck to all, hope you do well and have a great time!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Rocky River flow is cirrently at 7,000 it fishes well under 500... not looking good. may have to be postponed until mother nature gives us a good dry stretch...we should all watch the flows.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500
Janus


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Janus said:


> Rocky River flow is cirrently at 7,000 it fishes well under 500... not looking good. may have to be postponed until mother nature gives us a good dry stretch...we should all watch the flows.
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500
> Janus


Hey brian---wanna buy some split shot?---


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I'll use a bowling ball.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Janus said:


> I think I'll use a bowling ball.


LOL! Gives new meaning to "roll casting"!!
Mike


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like the fishing is out as the river is BLOWN OUT, but a few of us are up to meeting up that way for breakfast or lunch, so that we can at least put faces with names & maybe set up some other outings. If interested, post or shoot me a PM.
Mike


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

So nfar, there are 4 of us meeting at Gene's Place at 3730 Rocky River Dr (corner of West 150th I think) at about 9:30 tomorrow morning. Either post here or shoot me a PM if interested in joining us.
Mike


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ohiotuber said:


> So nfar, there are 4 of us meeting at Gene's Place at 3730 Rocky River Dr (corner of West 150th I think) at about 9:30 tomorrow morning. Either post here or shoot me a PM if interested in joining us.
> Mike


Gene's is on the north west corner of rocky river drive and *LORAIN RD*


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the correction....since you already know where it is, why not join us? The more, the merrier. I'm the short, 4 eyed, gray bearded ol' goat with a semi-buzz haircut.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well!!!! How did it go?? Want to hear a report, since I was to far away to join it.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FFD & others,
Here's the report....
River was not fishable, so 7 of us met at Gene's Place (Rocky River Dr & Lorain) for breakfast, several gallons of coffee, and a lot of fun conversation! In attendance were me (ohiotuber/Mike), JKurtz (Jeremy), Ledslinger (Mike), & friends from FAOL...Lake Erie Highball (Sean), 5Dials (Jimmy-Sean's brother), & Mac in NEOhio (yet ANOTHER Mike!)...then we also had Sean & Jimmy's Dad Jim, who is not a fisherman, but IS a great guy!! We were there from 9:30am to 1pm, then several of us went down by the river to scope some future spots. The information, stories, & laughs were flowing! Friendships were made & good times were had. I'll post the pictures soon. A get together like this just proves once again that so much of a fishing trip is the comraderee.....good friends having a good time.
Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry I missed it. Let's reschedule a trip to the river soon. Utard needs to get up here. He and I have been trying to get together to fish for about a year now. I told him when it finally happens it's gonna be magical. The kinda magical where on his first cast french horn players appear out of the woods and start a bouncy triumphant quartet with emerging string players coming out of the adjoining picnic area..and rainbow colored ribbons fall randomly from the trees..sort of magical.
Can't promise it but it's good to have goals.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

So the waters that bad? I hope it gets better as things are looking the best down here in a long while. Got two bass yesterday morning and then headed up a stream after brookies. I like to try to make one if the schedules don't collide. I will be up there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that this crazy idea materialized into something for you guys. I have no doubt that it was a great time. 

I would really like to set something up again soon. I'm thinking before the end of the month would be great, but I don't know how realistic anything is for me. I'm in the process of buying a home and making it liveable, which must be done by the middle of May! Janus and I will try to work something out and if we do we'll post something. That OBVIOUSLY doesn't mean that everyone else can't set something up in the meantime!

I also think it would be great to set up a trip down south to the AEP Recreation land this spring. Bring your yaks, tubes, canoes and little inflatable pool toys and have a ball. More on this TBA!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be all for a AEP trip. I used to camp down there for the opening day of bow season. The fishing really is great, so much water and too little time. I was even thinking of doing a weekend camping/fishing trip there this summer with my sons.

Jeremy


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm all for getting together, BUT......

1) Utard....You are gonna be on a "rollercoaster" with moving!
2) I am in Virginia from 4/18 through 4/21 for fly fishing & the Virginia Fly Fishing Festival on the banks of the South River in Waynesboro, VA.
3) An "out of Stater" from FAOL is coming in 4/28 to 5/1 & it looks like I'll be treating him to some pond gill & redear fishing at least one day.

In other words, this month (at least for me) may be a problem. Just keep me posted...mid to late May looks a LOT better for me, but you never know.
Mike


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike, sounds like a good kind of busy for you.

We'll talk and post anything that we come up with.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

While it is a good kind of busy, it makes for a pretty hectic schedule. Looks like one of those years when I'm either running out of State for a weekend, taking Grandchildren fishing, or TRYING to squeeze in some time with my local adult friends for fishing. I'll get 'em all done, but I may need a LONG nap next winter!  
Mike


----------

